# Seafrance ferries



## searider (Jul 8, 2008)

[siz[col
i see that seafrance have now put a supplement on carnets for motorhomes last year £186 3 crossings next year £261 for over 5.50 m


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

I know - ours more than doubled as we are 8.5mtrs. Its now cheaper to get the EuroTunnel carnet equivalent and even the booking clerk mentioned it was cheaper to book three seperate return journeys on Sea France than it is to use the Carnet. 

I'll bet they don't get many takers this coming year.


----------



## searider (Jul 8, 2008)

[size
=18] [/size] :roll: cant ever find any good offers from euro tunnel always £100 plus never paidabove £68 return early autuum or spring pick times to cross


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Sorry I didn't explain myself very well

If your Mh is longer than 5.5 mtrs then it may be cheaper to use the EuroTunnel carnet as there are no length supplements. If your MH is less than 5.5 mtrs then maybe SF is better. With EuroTunnel they have cheaper times at unsociable hours. Anyway the cheapest quote I got was through the Caravan Club.

In the end I used Tesco vouchers and going through the tunnel for free (not exactly but you know what I mean)


----------



## NicknClair (May 18, 2006)

Thanks for the tip on Eurotunnel, as was going to use ferry now we've recently changed the van and are now over 7m. 
Sitting down with the wife to plan for August, so now armed with more info ta 8)


----------



## neilanddot (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: seafrance ferries*



searider said:


> [siz[col
> i see that seafrance have now put a supplement on carnets for motorhomes last year £186 3 crossings next year £261 for over 5.50 m


How stupid is that, don't they want to book a number of crossings at one go ?


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

Just done a quote and as a Bon Voyage Privilage' member (not sure why) going out on sat 19th june at 20.00pm and coming back at 8.45am on the 30th June total price £38 (ammendable)Dover -Calais so looks like i will be taking that price and chance them staying staying afloat.
Rob


----------



## Exem (Mar 12, 2006)

I have just checked the SeaFrance website and I think the information in the first message of this thread is wrong. 

It says:
"This offer is not available for vans and supplements apply for motorhomes (for certain dates and for motorhomes over 6.5 metres in length)"

So it looks like it's for MHs over 6.5m not 5.5m as claimed.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Exem said:


> I have just checked the SeaFrance website and I think the information in the first message of this thread is wrong.
> 
> It says:
> "This offer is not available for vans and supplements apply for motorhomes (for certain dates and for motorhomes over 6.5 metres in length)"
> ...


It was 5.5m - its just that SF are in the middle of a sales campaign and have changed the rules. They have seriously dropped their prices and amended the MH length. In addition the supplement is much more reasonable. This must be in retaliation to EuroT and P&O who have also changed their pricing structure

All good stuff - at this rate they will be paying us to use the ferries soon


----------

